# Standing on the Roof?



## 115382 (Aug 10, 2008)

silly question alert!  

we own a eura mobil profila coachbuilt. is it ok to stand on the roof in order to clean it? :?


----------



## dcummin (Jan 21, 2008)

wouldn't recommend. - i clean my roof with a ladder to the side and a long kitchen floor sponge - if i do lean on the roof, its just on the roof rails.


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

Hi

I would always advise not to stand on a motorhome roof if you help it. Always use a ladder, with pillows between it and the MH and then use a long brush

stew


----------



## patnles (Oct 26, 2006)

Not really sure but we were told by the dealer (Westcroft) that you can walk on the roof of a Euramobil :? 
Lesley


----------



## gromett (May 9, 2005)

I had 3 big guys stood on mine plus me when installing a very heavy Datastorm dish and solar panels. The only area to be careful of is near the front around the luton area.

I have also jumped about on top of my Hymer as well.

At the end of the day it is down to you but I am regularly on top of mine cleaning it without even the slightly give in the roof. First time up just be cautious.

Karl


----------



## Boff (May 10, 2005)

Hi, 

don't know about other brands, but with Euramobil it is no problem to stand or walk on the roof. So says the manufacturer.

I am regularily walking on mine for cleaning it.

Best Regards,
Gerhard


----------



## apxc15 (Dec 1, 2007)

I walk on the top of my Adria to clean it and there is no give at all. Wouldn't try walking on the overcab bit though,

Pete


----------



## bill (May 10, 2005)

Personally I wouldn't stand on my roof to clean it because I can do it just as well using ladders as already suggested. Other reasons, for me anyway, are, I avoid any risk of doing damage to the seals and the one time I did go up there there was a bit of a wet patch and I nearly went bum over breast. 

I appreciate that there may well be a time I will have to go up there, if so I'll cross that bridge when I come to it.

bill


----------



## 115382 (Aug 10, 2008)

Thanks all for your replies. Standing on the roof will make it alot easier to clean.


----------



## 1946 (Jan 5, 2006)

Roger has always cleaned the roof by standing on it.
Picture taken in Germany cleaning the roof of the Adria.
He stood on the roof of the Frankia this morning too. 

Maddie


----------

